# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Về Bình Dương ghé Lái Thiêu

## hangnt

*Nhắc đến Bình Dương, người ta nhớ ngay đến vườn trái cây Lái Thiêu và khu du lịch Đại Nam tầm cỡ quốc tế.*



 Hồ Bình An thanh bình như tên gọi.
*Di chuyển*

Chỉ cách Sài Gòn khoảng 30km nên bạn có thể xem xét hai hướng chính đến Bình Dương. Một là từ Sài Gòn (đối với du khách là người Sài Gòn hay của các tỉnh miền Bắc, miền Trung). Hai là từ các tỉnh gần đó.

_Phương tiện là xe công cộng_

Tại các bến xe của mỗi tỉnh đều có xe đi Bình Dương. Bạn nên tham khảo cụ thể thời gian, giá vé cũng như các điểm mà xe chạy ngang để tiết kiệm chi phí. Hoặc đến bến gọi xe chở đến các điểm tham quan.

Tại Sài Gòn có thể đến Bình Dương bằng cách mua vé xe khách tại bến xe miền Đông hay mua vé đến KDL Đại Nam tại bến xe bus chợ Bến Thành.

_Phương tiện cá nhân_

Từ Sài Gòn, có hai hướng đến Bình Dương, một là qua cầu Bình Triệu, hai là qua cầu Sài Gòn. Việc lựa chọn hướng đi tùy thuộc vào điểm đến mà bạn trù tính. Sau khi đến địa phận tỉnh Bình Dương, theo quốc lộ 13 và quốc lộ 14 (xuyên suốt tỉnh này) tỏa ra các điểm khác tham quan khác.

Khi tham gia lưu thông nên chú ý các quy định về giao thông đường bộ, các quy tắc an toàn và tốc độ quy định. Mang theo giấy tờ cần thiết. Nên trang bị điện thoại smartphone để xem bản đồ.



Những chùm dâu chín vàng đầy mời gọi.
*Đến vào mùa nào?*

Có thể đến Bình Dương vào tất cả các tháng trong năm. Riêng rằm tháng giêng có lễ hội chùa Bà và các tháng 5 -8 là mùa thu hoạch trái cây.

*Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ*

Bạn có thể thuê nhà nghỉ ở thị xã Thủ Dầu Một hay tại các KDL (Đại Nam, Đồng Xanh…) với mức giá từ 100.000 – 500.000 đồng. Lưu ý đặt phòng trước khi đến.



Gà quay xôi phồng quyến rũ.
*Các món nên thử khi đến đây*

Các loại trái cây như măng cụt, sầu riêng, chôm chôm, mít tố nữ, vú sữa, dâu gia…Ngoài ra, đừng quên thưởng thức các món ngon nổi tiếng như bò nướng ngói, thịt nhím, bánh bèo chợ Búng (quán Mỹ Liên nằm sát quốc lộ 13, gần ngã ba Cầu Cống, hay quán Ngọc Hương trước cửa chợ Búng), gà quay xôi phồng, bún tôm, cháo gỏi vịt Cu Chì, bún riêu lưỡi (đường Lò Chén, phường Chánh Nghĩa, thị xã Thủ Dầu Một. Quán chỉ bán vào buổi chiều).

Các món mua về làm quà là gốm sứ, đồ sơn mài, đồ gỗ, đồ đan…

*Các điểm tham quan*

Bình Dương không có nhiều thắng cảnh đặc biệt. Nhưng nói đến tỉnh này, người ta nhớ đến Lái Thiêu với những khu vườn trải dài, đỏ au chôm chôm, vàng ruộm dâu gia, tím đậm măng cụt hay mít tố nữ thơm lừng… Du khách có thể mua vé vào vườn, vít cành hái trái và thưởng thức tại chỗ hay mua về làm quà.

Bên cạnh vườn cây ăn quả Lái Thiêu, Bình Dương cũng thu hút du khách với hàng loạt ngôi chùa nổi tiếng như Hội Sơn Châu Thới, ngôi chùa cổ của Gia Định xưa. Hội Khánh, ngôi chùa được xem là trung tâm Phật giáo Cổ truyền của vùng đất Bình An xưa. Đặc biệt nhất, có thể kể đến chùa Bà nổi tiếng linh thiêng cùng lễ hội chùa Bà diễn ra vào rằm tháng giêng.

Nếu không thích viếng chùa, bạn có thể tham quan hàng loạt các khu du lịch xanh như khu du lịch Sóc Xiêm săn bắn, câu cá, thưởng thức thịt thú rừng. KDL Đồng Văn nên thơ lãng mạn. Ghé sân golf rộng 100 hecta, chiêm ngưỡng tuyệt tác từ bàn tay con người; Thăm hồ Bình An yên tĩnh, thanh bình như tên gọi hay lên núi Châu Thới, thu vào tầm mắt vùng đất Bình Dương bao la.
Nổi tiếng nhất của Bình Dương phải kể đến KDL Đại Nam với quy mô hàng trăm ha cùng hệ thống phức hợp chùa, núi, hồ, biển… Tại KDL Đại Nam, bạn sẽ được mãn nhãn với ngôi chùa có kiến trúc công phu và tuyệt đẹp, hệ thống trò chơi phong phú, các loại động vật hay vùng vẫy trong biển nhân tạo rộng lớn



Độ xoắn "khủng" của trò tàu lượn siêu tốc mê mẩn các tay mê cảm giác mạnh.
*Mang gì khi đến Bình Dương?*

Nên ăn vận đơn giản, gọn gàng. Nếu có ý định đi bộ nhiều thì nên mang dép hay giày đế thấp.

Mang kem chống nắng, mũ, áo khoác.

Chuẩn bị lều nếu có ý định cắm trại tai hồ Bình An, núi Châu Thới. Đồng thời chuẩn bị thêm kem chống muỗi, thuốc chống côn trùng.

*Những cung đường thường đi*

Vũng Tàu - Bình Dương - Sài Gòn

Vũng Tàu - Bình Dương - Bình Phước

Bình Dương - Bình Phước - Tây Ninh

----------

